# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  خطا در هنگام ریستور BACKUP LOG cannot be performed because there is no current database backup

## RIG000

سلام. من فایل رو بک اچش رو میگیرم و رو سیتم خودم ریستور میشه...
حالا این رو میفرستم واسه پشتیبانی هاست و دامینم....
این ارور رو بهم میده
BACKUP LOG cannot be performed because there is no current database backup
نمیدونم مشکل از  کجاست اونا هم نمیدونن.....
کلا موندم چیکار کنم.
-----------------------------

کل

------------------------------

Restore of database 'DandanPezeshkiMVC' failed. (Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.RelationalEngineTa  sks)

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

System.Data.SqlClient.SqlError: BACKUP LOG cannot be performed because there is no current database backup. (Microsoft.SqlServer.SmoExtended)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...=11.0.2100.60+((SQL11_RTM).120210-1917+)&LinkId=20476

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام
برای اطمینان از اینکه شما Full Backup از دیتابیس تهیه می کنید این پروسیجر رو اجرا کنید


BACKUP DATABASE [DandanPezeshkiMVC]
TO DISK = N'C:\DandanPezeshkiMVC.bak'
GO
BACKUP LOG [DandanPezeshkiMVC]
TO DISK = N'C:\DandanPezeshkiMVC.bak'
GO


* امیدوارم نام دیتابیس شما رو درست نوشته باشم

هنگام Restore هم نباید دیتابیس خالی ایجاد کنید ، کافیه هر دو Backup Set رو که یکی مربوط به دیتابیس و دیگری Transaction log هست رو انتخاب کنید و در بخش To Database (در فرم Restore) اسم دیتابیس رو بنویسید.

----------


## RIG000

دیتابیسم تو این مسیری هست که که نوشتم ....
BACKUP DATABASE [DandanPezeshkiMVC]TO DISK = N'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL11.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\DATA\DandanPezesh  kiMVC.bak'
GO
BACKUP LOG [DandanPezeshkiMVC]
TO DISK = N'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL11.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\DATA\DandanPezesh  kiMVC.bak'
GO
بعد این رو بهم پیغام داد
Processed 328 pages for database 'DandanPezeshkiMVC', file 'DandanPezeshkiMVC' on file 2.Processed 2 pages for database 'DandanPezeshkiMVC', file 'DandanPezeshkiMVC_log' on file 2.
BACKUP DATABASE successfully processed 330 pages in 0.215 seconds (11.991 MB/sec).
Msg 911, Level 16, State 10, Line 1
Database 'DandanPezeshkiMVC_log' does not exist. Make sure that the name is entered correctly.
Msg 3013, Level 16, State 1, Line 1
BACKUP LOG is terminating abnormally.

----------


## RIG000

البته دندان پزشکی mvc_log رو هم دارم تو همون مسیر اما نمیدونم چرا گفته نداری... چیکار کنم که دوباره ترمیم یا دوباره ساخته بشه 
dandanpezeshkimvc_logرو...
مرسی

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

شما روی دیتابیس راست کلیک کنید و گزینه Properties رو انتخاب کنید ، در پنجره باز شده از تب Files در قسمت Database Files ببینید آدرس فایل Log شما کجاست
ببینید آیا به همین فایلی که می گید وجود داره ولی میگه موجود نیست اشاره میکنه؟

ضمنا نیازی نیست مسیر فایل بک آپ رو حتما عین مسیر دیتابیس مشخص کنید.

----------

